# 18.t AWP for track days ...Need the best engine guru in North America



## Boiling Rabbits (Nov 2, 2018)

Looking for the best engine guru for help to stop our madness.
We have a MkIV GTi that we track. Lately it has been giving an overboost code and goes into limp mode, It is a stock AWP with a K04 turbo and a stage one APR tune.
It generates 24 lbs of boost and will run for a while and then randomly go into limp mode. We get and overboost code, P0299. A quick reset (master switch on and on) and it is fine for a while. I can't figure out what sets it off. We just want consistency. Also this time a brand new stock VW turbo relief valve got two pins holes in the housing after running an hour and lost a lot of power...took us a while to figure it out. Help


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

*Possible Causes*

Hoses/Pipes incorrect connected, disconnected or leaking
Charger Pressure Control defective
Turbocharger faulty
Diverter Valve faulty


----------



## Boiling Rabbits (Nov 2, 2018)

Done all that...Still goes into limp....randomly


----------



## Mk4GliR32TwinT (Sep 12, 2017)

Boiling Rabbits said:


> Looking for the best engine guru for help to stop our madness.
> We have a MkIV GTi that we track. Lately it has been giving an overboost code and goes into limp mode, It is a stock AWP with a K04 turbo and a stage one APR tune.
> It generates 24 lbs of boost and will run for a while and then randomly go into limp mode. We get and overboost code, P0299. A quick reset (master switch on and on) and it is fine for a while. I can't figure out what sets it off. We just want consistency. Also this time a brand new stock VW turbo relief valve got two pins holes in the housing after running an hour and lost a lot of power...took us a while to figure it out. Help


Are you running the factory turbo inlet pipe


----------



## Boiling Rabbits (Nov 2, 2018)

Yea


----------



## Boiling Rabbits (Nov 2, 2018)

Boiling Rabbits said:


> Yes. Why do you ask?


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

By chance have you logged requested boost vs actual?
Sounds like you may be experiencing wastegate boost creep. In my experience if you are not already running a mbc, install a quality manual boost controller inline with N75 and adjust accordingly until you are hitting target max boost. I used to have the diagram but a quick Google of N75+MBC diagram should yield good results. I was hitting over 30psi on my K04 setup and having similar issues. Hallman MBC resolved those issues, rock steady 25psi peak. I start out all the way in (max boost then back it off 4 turns. Drive, see what max boost hits then adjust accordingly.
Alternatively if possible you could install an electric boost controller and just leave a reference signal running to N75 to keep it happy.


----------

